
Dark Matter Needs New Kinds of Experiments - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/69/patterns/what-dark-matter-needs-are-new-kinds-of-experiments
======
david-gpu
I respect what he is saying, but at the same time he is essentially advocating
for looking for your lost keys under a streetlight because that's where you
can see well, rather than around the area where you most likely lost them.

